# John Deere 111 update



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

The JD 11 has come a long way. It is now a JD 112.5 and decided to repaint. This is not a total restoration but just bringing an old tractor back to life. It is my son's now but has been in the family for 30+ years.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done Ted! Very nice indeed! That seat sure looks cozy. All you need now are armrests and a drink holder!


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

The drink holder is mounted in front of the seat, below the steering wheel


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice job. What year is it?


----------



## MUTiger72 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Lookin' Good!*

Ted,
Your tractor looks great. I had a 108, your tractor's little brother, and really liked it.
I hope my current STX38 projects turn out as nicely.
BTW, the decals for the hood are available if you want to add back the original look: JOHN DEERE 111 GARDEN TRACTOR HOOD DECAL SET - eBay (item 270623652434 end time Sep-16-10 18:28:04 PDT) About $22.50 incl shipping.
If that link is dead try this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/JOHN-DEERE-111-...434?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f026d3a52
Jim
Webster Groves, MO


----------



## Ted Bush (Jun 26, 2010)

The tractor is a 1979. It was purchased new by my Brother in Law in New York. He gave it to me in about 1986 or 7. I used it for 20 years and gave it to my Son. This year the engine gave it up, so we put a new engine on it. I have the decals but haven't put them on yet. I am working ont he deck. It is pretty good, just painting it. Hopefully we will deliver it this weekend, in time for leaf season. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Norski42 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am in the process of a complete tear down of my 111. i am going to completely restore the machine. I am looking for a complete decal kit for the machine. Does anyone no where I can get them.


----------



## Keleman7592 (9 mo ago)

I'd love to know where you got that seat! Or what seat out there would fit my JD 111, preferably with arm rests!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think TSC sells seats like that.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Mower seats come ..... Low back (up to 11"), Medium back(up to 15"), High back (up to 21"). Most seats are "universal mount". Arm rest add $50-$75 to a seat. If a mower is painted JD green, chassis parts are always expensive, that also applies to yellow seats. Your JD 111 came stock with a low back seat


----------

